# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  تاريخ التصوف

## هيثم الفقى

يعتبر التصوف الإسلامي جزءا أساسيا في التراث الإسلامي حيث تبوأ مكانا هاما في الفكر العربي الإسلامي، والاهتمام بالتصوف قديم، تناوله المؤرخون والعلماء العرب والمسلمون كالطوسي، والكلاباذي، والقشيري وغيرهم، كما ألف فيه الفلاسفة كابن سينا والغزالي وابن خلدون، وتجادل فيه الفقهاء وعلماء الكلام إضافة إلى جهود المستشرقين. ولم يتفق هؤلاء على رأي سواء تعلق الأمر بحدوده أو أصوله فاختلفت الآراء والمشارب حوله. فالتصوف ليس ظاهرة إسلامية خاصة بل إن جذوره وعروقه لتمتد في أي فكر ديني عموما، حتى إن كثيرا من الدارسين ربطه بأصول غير إسلامية كالمسيحية والهندية والفارسية والفلسفة اليونانية. ورأي آخر يرفض هذه الصلات جملة وتفصيلا ويرده إلى أصوله الإسلامية ومنابعه الأولى القرآن والسنة.[1]
محتويات  [أخف] 
1 أصل كلمة التصوف
1.1 من حيث اللغة
1.2 من حيث الاصطلاح
2 جذور التصوف
2.1 أصل التصوف
2.2 بداية ظهور اسم الصوفية
2.3 ظهور التصوف كعلم
2.4 ظهور التصوف كطرق ومدارس
3 التصوف في جزيرة العرب
3.1 الحجاز
3.2 الكويت
3.3 البحرين
4 التصوف في الأندلس
5 التصوف في المغرب الأقصى
5.1 أول مراكز الذكر
6 التصوف في المغرب الأوسط
7 التصوف في المغرب الأدنى
8 التصوف في غرب أفريقيا
9 التصوف في مصر
10 التصوف في الشام
10.1 التصوف في الأردن
10.2 التصوف في سوريا
10.3 التصوف في فلسطين
10.4 التصوف في لبنان
11 التصوف في العراق
12 التصوف في فارس
13 التصوف في تركيا
13.1 الطريقة النقشبندية
13.2 الجماعة النورسية
14 التصوف في آسيا
14.1 شبه القارة الهندية وباكستان
14.2 ماليزيا وأندونيسيا
15 الجهاد والقعود
16 مراجع
17 وصلات خارجية
[عدل]أصل كلمة التصوف

[عدل]من حيث اللغة
كثرت الأقوال في اشتقاق التصوف عند المسلمين على عدة أقوال، أشهرها[2]:
أنه من الصوفة، لأن الصوفي مع الله كالصوفة المطروحة، لاستسلامه لله تعالى.
أنه من الصِّفة، إذ أن التصوف هو اتصاف بمحاسن الأخلاق والصفات، وترك المذموم منها.
أنه من الصُفَّة، لأن صاحبه تابعٌ لأهل الصُفَّة الذين هم الرعيل الأول من رجال التصوف (وهم مجموعة من المساكين الفقراء كانوا يقيمون في المسجد النبوي الشريف ويعطيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصدقات والزكاة طعامهم ولباسهم).
أنه من الصف، فكأنهم في الصف الأول بقلوبهم من حيث حضورهم مع الله؛ وتسابقهم في سائر الطاعات.
أنه من الصوف، لأنهم كانوا يؤثرون لبس الصوف الخشن للتقشف والاخشيشان.
أنه من الصفاء، فلفظة "صوفي" على وزن "عوفي"، أي: عافاه الله فعوفي، وقال أبو الفتح البستي:
تنازع الناس في الصوفي واختلفوا		وظنه البعض مشتقاً من الصوف
ولست أمنح هذا الاسم غيرَ فتىً		صفا فصوفي حتى سُمي الصوفي
أنها في الأصل صفوي، ونقل ذلك الطوسي أبو نصر السراج، في كتابه الذي يعد أقدم مرجع صوفي، عن صوفي فقال: (كان في الأصل صفوي، فاستثقل ذلك، فقيل : صوفي – وبمثل ذلك نقل عن أبي الحسن الكناد : هو مأخوذ من الصفاء) [3].
بينما أرجع البعض اسم "التصوف" إلى رجل زاهد متعبد في الجاهلية كان يلقب ب (صوفة) واسمه هو الغوث بن بركان أو في رواية الغوث بن مر، كما أشار الزمخشري في أساس البلاغة والفيروز آبادي في قاموسه المحيط إلى أن قوماً في الجاهلية سموا بهذا الاسم وكانوا يعبدون الله في الكعبة ومن تشبه بهم سمي صوفي.[4] ومنهم نشأت طبقة المتحنفين مثل ورقة بن نوفل.[1].
المستشرقين يرون أن كلمة صوفي مأخوذة من (صوفيا) اليونانية بمعنى الحكمة وعندما فلسفت العرب عبادتهم حرفوا الكلمة وأطلقوها على رجال التعبد والفلسفة الروحية، أو مأخوذة من (ثيوصوفيا) بمعنى الإشراق أو محب الحكمة الإلهية.[5][6] بسبب المشابهة الصوتية بين كلمة (صوفي) والكلمة اليونانية (صوفيا)، وكذلك لوجه الشبه الموجود بين كلمة (تصوف)، (تيوصوفيا)، وأن كلمتي صوفي وتصوف أخذتا من الكلمتين اليونانيتين (سوفيا) و(وتيوسوفيا) وبهذا الرأي أخذ محمد لطفي جمعة إلا أن نولدكه أثبت خطأ هذا الزعم كما أيده في ذلك نيكلسون، وماسينيون، وبالإضافة إلى البراهين القوية الأخرى التي أقامها نولدكه، فإنه يدلل على أن (س) اليونانية نقلت إلى العربية كما هي سينا، لا صادا كما أنه لا يوجد في اللغة الآرامية كلمة تعد واسطة لانتقال سوفيا إلى الصوفي)[7].
فهذا هو الاختلاف الواقع في أصل لفظة التصوف واشتقاقها، ولذلك اضطر الصوفي القديم علىّ الهجويري المتوفى سنة 465 هـ إلى أن يقول : (إن اشتقاق هذا الاسم لا يصح من مقتضى اللغة في أي معنى، لأن هذا الاسم أعظم من أن يكون له جنس ليشتق منه)[8]. وبمثل ذلك قال القشيري في رسالته : (ليس يشهد لهذا الاسم من حيث العربية قياس ولا اشتقاق) [9]. كما أنه مما لاشك فيه أنه لا يصح ولا يستقيم اشتقاقه من حيث اللغة إلا من الصوف، ولو أنه هو اختيار الكثيرين من الصوفية وغيرهم كالطوسي، وأبي طالب المكي، والسهروردي وأبي المفاخر يحيى باخرزي، وابن تيمية، وابن خلدون من المتقدمين. وأرجح الأقوال وأقربها إلى العقل مذهب القائلين بأن الصوفي نسبة إلى الصوف، وأن المتصوف مأخوذ منه أيضا، فيقال : تصوف إذا لبس الصوف) [10].
[عدل]من حيث الاصطلاح
كثرت الأقوال أيضا في تعريف التصوف تعريفا اصطلاحيا على آراء متقاربة، كل منها يشير إلى جانب رئيسي في التصوف، والتي منها:
قول الشيخ زكريا الأنصاري : التصوف علم تعرف به أحوال تزكية النفوس، وتصفية الأخلاق وتعمير الظاهر والباطن لنيل السعادة الأبدية[11].
قول الشيخ أحمد زروق: التصوف علم قصد لإصلاح القلوب وإفرادها لله تعالى عما سواه. والفقه لإصلاح العمل وحفظ النظام وظهور الحكمة بالأحكام. والأصول "علم التوحيد" لتحقيق المقدمات بالبراهين وتحلية الإيمان بالإيقان.[12].وقال أيضا: وقد حُدَّ التصوف ورسم وفسر بوجوه تبلغ نحو الألفين، مرجع كلها لصدق التوجه إلى الله، وإنما هي وجوه فيه[13].
قول الإمام الجنيد: التصوف استعمال كل خلق سني، وترك كل خلق دني[14].
قول الإمام أبو الحسن الشاذلي: التصوف تدريب النفس على العبودية، وردها لأحكام الربوبية[15].
قول الإمام ابن عجيبة: التصوف هو علم يعرف به كيفية السلوك إلى حضرة ملك الملوك، وتصفية البواطن من الرذائل، وتحليتها بأنواع الفضائل، وأوله علم، ووسطه عمل، وآخره موهبة[16].
[عدل]جذور التصوف



هو كلمة تستخدم للدلالة على الله في الطرق الصوفية. تم العثور على هذا النقش في قبر قديم يعود إلى فترة العصر العثماني
[عدل]أصل التصوف
يرجع أصل التصوف - كسلوك وتعبد وزهد في الدنيا وإقبال على العبادات واجتناب المنهيات ومجاهدة للنفس وكثرة لذكر الله - إلى عهد رسول الله محمد وعهد الصحابة، وأن أول صوفي هو نبي الإسلام محمد، لأنه بحد ذاته أول من دخل الخلوة في غار حراء.[17]. وأن التصوف يستمد أصوله وفروعه من تعاليم الدين الإسلامي المستمدة من القرآن والسنة النبوية. وكوجهة نظر أخرى، يرى بعض الناس أن أصل التصوف هو الرهبنة البوذية[18]، والكهانة النصرانية، والشعوذة الهندية، وأصول الديانة الفارسية التي ظهرت بخراسان[19]. بينما يرفض الصوفية تلك النسبة ويقولون بأن التصوف ما هو إلا التطبيق العملي للإسلام، وأنه ليس هناك إلا التصوف الإسلامي فحسب[20].
[عدل]بداية ظهور اسم الصوفية
يقول الإمام القشيري: اعلموا أن المسلمين بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يَتَسمَّ أفاضلهم في عصرهم بتسمية علم سوى صحبة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، إذ لا أفضلية فوقها، فقيل لهم الصحابة، ثم اختلف الناس وتباينت المراتب، فقيل لخواص الناس ـ ممن لهم شدة عناية بأمر الدين ـ الزهاد والعُبَّاد، ثم ظهرت البدعة، وحصل التداعي بين الفرق، فكل فريق ادعوا أن فيهم زهاداً، فانفرد خواص أهل السنة المراعون أنفسهم مع الله سبحانه وتعالى، الحافظون قلوبهم عن طوارق الغفلة باسم التصوف، واشتهر هذا الاسم لهؤلاء الأكابر قبل المائتين من الهجرة[21].
ويقول محمد صديق الغماري: ويعضد ما ذكره ابن خلدون في تاريخ ظهور اسم التصوف ما ذكره الكِنْدي ـ وكان من أهل القرن الرابع ـ في كتاب "ولاة مصر" في حوادث سنة المائتين: إنه ظهر بالإسكندرية طائفة يسمَّوْن بالصوفية يأمرون بالمعروف. وكذلك ما ذكره المسعودي في "مروج الذهب" حاكياً عن يحيى بن أكثم فقال: إن المأمون يوماً لجالس، إذ دخل عليه علي بن صالح الحاجب، فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين! رجل واقفٌ بالباب، عليه ثياب بيض غلاظ، يطلب الدخول للمناظرة، فعلمت أنه بعض الصوفية. فهاتان الحكايتان تشهدان لكلام ابن خلدون في تاريخ نشأة التصوف. وذُكر في "كشف الظنون" أن أول من سمي بالصوفي أبو هاشم الصوفي المتوفى سنة خمسين ومئة (150 هـ)[22].
[عدل]ظهور التصوف كعلم
بعد عهد الصحابة، والتابعين، دخل في دين الإسلام أُمم شتى، وأجناس عديدة، واتسعت دائرة العلوم، وتقسمت وتوزعت بين أرباب الاختصاص؛ فقام كل فريق بتدوين الفن والعلم الذي يُجيده أكثر من غيره، فنشأ ـ بعد تدوين النحو في الصدر الأول ـ علم الفقه، وعلم التوحيد، وعلوم الحديث، وأصول الدين، والتفسير، والمنطق، ومصطلح الحديث، وعلم الأصول، والفرائض "الميراث" وغيرها. وبعد هذه الفترة أن أخذ التأثير الروحي يتضاءل شيئاً فشيئاً، وأخذ الناس يتناسون ضرورة الإقبال على الله بالعبودية، وبالقلب والهمة، مما دعا أرباب الرياضة والزهد إلى أن يعملوا هُم من ناحيتهم أيضاً على تدوين علم التصوف، وإثبات شرفه وجلاله وفضله على سائر العلوم، من باب سد النقص، واستكمال حاجات الدين في جميع نواحي النشاط[23].
وكان من أوائل من كتب في التصوف من العلماء:
الحارث المحاسبي، المتوفى سنة 243 هـ، ومن كتبه: بدء من أناب إلى الله، وآداب النفوس، ورسالة التوهم.
أبو سعيد الخراز، المتوفى سنة 277 هـ، ومن كتبه: الطريق إلى الله.
أبو نصر عبد الله بن علي السراج الطوسي، المتوفي سنة 378 هـ، وله كتاب: اللمع في التصوف.
أبو بكر الكلاباذي، المتوفي سنة 380 هـ، وله كتاب: التعرف على مذهب أهل التصوف.
أبو طالب المكي، المتوفى سنة 386 هـ، وله كتاب: قوت القلوب في معاملة المحبوب.
أبو قاسم القشيري، المتوفى سنة 465 هـ، وله الرسالة القشيرية، وهي من أهم الكتب في التصوف.
أبو حامد الغزالي، المتوفى سنة 505 هـ، ومن كتبه: إحياء علوم الدين، الأربعين في أصول الدين، منهاج العابدين إلى جنة رب العالمين، بداية الهداية، وغيرها الكثير. ويعد كتاب إحياء علوم الدين من أشهر -إن لم يكن الأشهر- كتب التصوف ومن أجمعها.
[عدل]ظهور التصوف كطرق ومدارس
يرجع أصل الطرق الصوفية إلى عهد رسول الله محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما كان يخصّ كل من الصحابة بورد يتفق مع درجته وأحواله:
أما الصحابي علي بن أبي طالب، فقد أخذ من النبى الذكر بالنفى والإثبات وهو (لا إله إلا الله).
وأما الصحابي أبو بكر الصديق، فقد أخذ عنه الذكر بالاسم المفرد (الله).
ثم أخذ عنهما من التابعين هذه الأذكار وسميت الطريقتين: بالبكرية والعلوية. ثم نقلت الطريقتين حتى إلتقتا عند الإمام أبوالقاسم الجنيد. ثم تفرعتا إلى الخلوتية، والنقشبندية. واستمر الحال كذلك حتى جاء الأقطاب الأربعة السيد أحمد الرفاعي والسيد عبد القادر الجيلاني والسيد أحمد البدوي والسيد إبراهيم الدسوقي وشيّدوا طرقهم الرئيسية الأربعة وأضافوا إليها أورادهم وأدعيتهم. وتوجد اليوم طرق عديدة جدًا في أنحاء العالم ولكنها كلها مستمدة من هذه الطرق الأربعة. إضافة إلى أوراد السيد أبو الحسن الشاذلي صاحب الطريقة الشاذلية والتي تعتبر أوراده جزءًا من أوراد أى طريقة موجودة اليوم.
[عدل]التصوف في جزيرة العرب

[عدل]الحجاز
كان الحجاز بشكل عام في عهد الدولة العثمانية ساحةً للتصوف، فبحكم مكانته الدينية بوجود الحرمين؛ فقد كان تنوع الطرق الصوفية عجيباً فيها؛ فقد كان هناك طرق السنوسية، والطريقة الإدريسية، الختمية، والكيلانية، والأحمدية، والرفاعية، وبكطاشية، والنقشبندية.[24]. بعد ظهور دعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب زال بشكل كبير النشاط الصوفي ومظاهره في المجتمع.
[عدل]الكويت
الطريقة الرفاعية هي الطريقة التي أدخلت الصوفية إلى الكويت حسب بعض المصادر، ويستضيف في ديوانه حلقتين أسبوعياً، يلتقي فيها أتباعه لتلاوة الأوراد والأذكار، ويرى بعضهم أن الصوفية في الكويت هي سورية المنبع. لها أتباع في كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية جامعة الكويت ووزارة الأوقاف، لكنهم يجنبون إظهار ذلك بشكل واضح خشية استهدافهم من جانب التيار السلفي، من أبرزهم الدكتور محمد عبد الغفار الشريف الأمين العام للأمانة العامة للأوقاف وعميد كلية الشريعة سابقا، والدكتور يوسف الشراح، والشيخ حمد سنان، والدكتور عبد الله المعتوق وزير الأوقاف السابق الذي كان ضحية التجاذب السلفي – الصوفي إذ تعرض إلى حملة انتقادات حادة من جانب البرلمانيين السلفيين بذريعة أن وزارته كانت تستضيف أقطاب الصوفية في العالم الإسلامي لإلقاء محاضرات ودروس في الكويت، في الوقت الذي تمنع فيه كتب السلفيين كابن باز وابن عثيمين من معرض الكتاب الإسلامي، ولم تتوقف هذه الحملة إلا بعد الإطاحة بالمعتوق من الوزارة. يعد هاشم الرفاعي الأب الروحي للصوفيين، وأحد المنظرين لأفكارهم والمدافعين عن معتقداتهم. لصوفية الكويت جهود في مجال التقريب بين السنة والشيعة.[25]
[عدل]البحرين
ينتسب صوفية البحرين إلى عدة طرق، يكتسب الجنيد البغدادي مكانة خاصة، كما تأثروا بشيخهم في البحرين محمد بن علي الحجازي المتوفى في يوليو 1996م والذي كان مجازاً على الطريقة النقشبندية والقادرية. لا تعاني الصوفية في البحرين من مضايقات من قبل الدولة بسبب هامش الحرية الكبير الذي تعيشه الطوائف في البحرين، ويشتكي أتباع المدرسة الصوفية، حسب قولهم، من الحملات المستمرة لتكفيرهم من قبل غلاة السلفية.[26]. كما يعد الشيخ :يوسف بن عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله العبدالعزيز ، الرجل الثاني في البحرين بالأخص بمدينة المحرق حيث كان من كبار المتصوفة انذاك حيث اشتهر بالعلم و التقوى و الزهد توفى سنة 1990 حزن على فراقة الكثر من اهالي المحرق
[عدل]التصوف في الأندلس

وجد التصوّف طريقه إلى الأندلس منذ القرن الثاني للهجرة وذلك تحت تأثير الاتصال بحركة التصوف في ديار الإسلام، سواء عبر الشمال الإفريقي أو عن طريق الصلات المباشرة مع المشرق الإسلامي, إذ كانت حركة العلماء لا تنقطع، فكان هناك من يغادر الشام للإقامة في الأندلس، كذلك كان علماء الأندلس يقصدون الأراضي الحجازية لأداء فريضة الحج فيتصلون بالمتصوفة في مكة والمدينة، بل ويسافرون للتباحث مع علماء ومتصوفة في العراق وبلاد الشام وبلاد فارس أيضًا. ازدهر التصوف في الأندلس بدخول القرن السابع الهجري وأصبح محيي الدين ابن عربي أحد رؤوس الصوفية حتى لقب بالشيخ الأكبر.
لاق التصوف ازدهارا واسعا، وهو ما تؤكده عشرات الأسماء التي ورد ذكرها في المصادر التاريخية من أمثال موسى بن عمران الميرتلي وأبو الحجاج يوسف الشبربلي، وأبو عبد الله بن المجاهد، وأبو عبد الله قسم وأبو العباس العرياني ونونة فاطمة بنت أبي المدني القرطبية وأبو عبد الله الشرفي وأبو عبد الله محمد الخياط، وأحمد الحزاز وأبو علي حسن الشكاز وعبد الله المالقي.
من متصوّفة الأندلس الأوائل الذين نالوا قدرًا من الشهرة ابن سبعين، ابن عباد الرندي الذي كان صوفيا على الطريقة الشاذلية، قام بشرح كتاب الحكم لابن عطاء الله السكندري ويظهر أنه ترك أثرا واضحا في المصطلحات التي استعملها الصوفي المسيحي المعروف بالقديس يوحنا الصليبي وأتباعه المسمون بأهل النور، ومن دلائل ذلك استعمال الشاذلية وأهل النور لفظي «البسط» و{القبض» بمعنى النور والظلام، وكذلك زهد الفريقين في الكرامات.
ترك متصوفة الأندلس أثرا لا يُمحى في تاريخ المسيحية في أوروبا وهو ما يظهر جليا في كتابات رامي لك أو رايموند ليليو الصوفي النصراني الميورقي، اعتمد على كُتَّاب المسلمين، خصوصا ابن عربي، وتتجلى في كتابات ليوليو رقة ظاهرة للمسلمين تولدت من دون شك من مداومته على قراءة الكتب العربية، فقد كان يرمي إلى أن ينقل إلى النصرانية طائفة مما جرى عليه المسلمون من تقاليد دينية، فدأب على استهلال رسائله باسم المسيح، لأن المسلمين يستهلون كتبهم باسم محمد، وقام بفصل الرجال عن النساء في الكنائس وهو يمتدح في المسلمين إخلاصهم لدينهم وأراد أن تتلى أسماء الله في الكنائس كما يرتل المسلمون القرآن في المساجد وهو يؤكد في كتابه «بلا نكرنا» أنه ألف كتاب «الصديق والمحبوب» على طريقة الصوفية، ولا يبعد أن يكون ألف على نهج ترجمان الأشواق لابن عربي.[27]
[عدل]التصوف في المغرب الأقصى

إن تاريخ المغرب هو تاريخ سيادة التيار الصوفي بتعبيراته المختلفة، ولم يشكل هذا التيار محاضن للتربية الروحية فقط، بل محاضن للجهاد أيضا، لقد كانت الممارسة الصوفية هي الشكل السائد للتدين في المجتمع المغربي وذالك من خلال الرعاية الرسمية للدولة.[28] مر التصوف في بلاد المغرب الأقصى بمرحلتين : مرحلة التبعية؛ حيث تم إدخال التصوف ابتداء من القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي من قِبل حجاج الأماكن المقدسة، ومن الصعب الحديث في هذه الفترة عن تصوف "مغربي"؛ لكون أهم الصوفية المغاربة -أمثال أبي يعزى يلنور، وابن عربي، وعلي بن حرزهم- كانت صوفيتهم شرقية قلبا وقالبا. ومرحلة "مغربة" التصوف التي دشنها عبد السلام بن مشيش، فبرغم أنه درس على يد أئمة الصوفية التابعين -كأبي مدين الغوث وعلي بن حرزهم- فإنه لم يسلك مسلكهم؛ بل سعى إلى التميز عنهم، وقد أكمل تلميذه أبو الحسن الشاذلي مرحلة "مغربة" التصوف لتصل ذروتها مع محمد بن سليمان الجزولي. [29]
انتشار التصوف في المغرب في البداية كانت تهدف أساسا إلى نشر الإسلام فيما وراء الحواضر؛ حيث بدأ منذ القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي يتوغل في الأرياف.
وبدءا من القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي انتقل التصوف من الإطار الدعوي إلى الإطار السياسي، وبدأت المعالم الأولى للطرق الصوفية تتشكل في العهد الموحدي ليكتمل هذا التشكل مع أبي عبد الله محمد بن سليمان الجزولي الذي يعتبر مؤسس أول طريقة صوفية في المغرب جراء التحولات التي طرأت على بنية المجتمع. ويمكن القول بأن الطرق الصوفية أصبحت ابتداء من القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي مؤهلة لتزويد البلاد بنظام الحكم.[29] امتدت الصوفية المغربية إلى ما وراء الحدود، فتأسست بمختلف أقاليم الشمال الإفريقي ـ بل وحتى في مصر - زوايا تقبس من معين الطرق المغربية كالعيساوية والتيجانية والطيبية بتونس، كما أحدث المغاربة أورادا خاصة لطرق خارجة عن المغرب مثل القادرية.[30]
يتميز المشهد الصوفي المغربي حاليا بتنوع الطرق والزوايا التي تمتد على طول التراب المغربي، من الشمال إلى الجنوب، ومن أشهرها: الطريقة الكتانية، والعلوية، والبودشيشية، والزاوية الريسونية، ومجلس أهل الله، والطريقة البوعزاويةو الطريقة المعينية
ما يميز الزوايا الصوفية بالمغرب هو اتفاقها جميعا على ضرورة "الشيخ" في السلوك إلى الله تعالى، وهذا ما يثير تحفظات منتقدي الصوفية؛ لأن هناك مبالغات غير مقبولة في النظر للشيخ، والاعتماد عليه في الزاد الإيماني والمراقبة والمشارطة.


ضريح في أحد الزاويات
طبيعة التنشئة السياسية التي يتلقاها مريدو الزوايا والطرق الصوفية تكرس بشكل متزايد الثقافة السياسية القائمة على الانكفاء والانشغال بالدين بمفهومه الطقوسي والشعائري بعيدا عن الاهتمام والخوض في أمور الشأن العام، وبالتالي تكريس مزيد من السلبية السياسية التي تؤدي إلى تزايد عدد أعضاء التيار الديني الشعبي الموالي للسلطة السياسية، بالإضافة إلى أنها تشكل أحد الروافد الأساسية لجلب التأييد وإحياء الولاء الديني والروحي لأمير المؤمنين. تموقع التصوف عنصرا أساسيا ضمن إستراتيجية إعادة هيكلة الحقل الديني بالمغرب، وهي استراتيجية جديدة، من ضمن أبعادها تفعيل التصوف كمحدد للسلوك، بهدف مواجهة التيار السلفي الوهابي بصيغته التقليدية والجديدة، حيث اعتبرت السلطات أن مصدر الخطر يكمن في الإيديولوجية السلفية.[31]
[عدل]أول مراكز الذكر
برزت زوايا أصبحت مراكز للتصوف وتلاوة الأحزاب وقراءة الأوراد والذكر. وكان أنشط هذه الزوايا:
زاوية حي المخفية بفاس وزاوية حي العيون بتطوان، وقد أسسهما معا الشيخ أبو المحاسن يوسف الفاسي المتوفي سنة 1013 هـ.
زاوية حي القلقليين بفاس التي أسسها عبد الرحمن بن محمد الفاسي المدعو بالعارف المتوفى سنة 1045 هـ
زاوية تامكروت بدرعة جنوب المغرب التي أسسها عمر بن أحمد الأنصاري عام 983 هـ
الزاوية الدلائية التي أسسها في أواخر القرن العاشر أبو بكر بن محمد الدلائي.
الزاوية المعينية التي اسسها الشيخ ماء العينين الملقب بشيخ الاقطاب
[عدل]التصوف في المغرب الأوسط

في الجزائر أو ما يعرف قديماً بالمغرب الأوسط، فقد بدأ التصوف فيه تصوفاً نظرياً، ثم تحول ابتداء من القرن العاشر الهجري، واتجه إلى الناحية العملية الصرف، وأصبح يطلق عليه "تصوف الزوايا والطرق الصوفية". كان من أوائل وأحد أوتاد الطريقة الصوفية في الجزائر: الشيخ أبو مدين شعيب بن الحسن الأندلسي، وقد عرفت طريقته المدينيـة شهرة واسعة وأتباعاً كثر في مختلف أنحاء المغرب الإسلامي، وازدادت شهرة على يد تلميذه عبد السلام بن مشيش (ت 665هـ= 1228م)، ثم ازدادت نشاطاً وأحياها من بعده شيخ الطريقة الشاذلية وتلميذ ابن مشيش أبو الحسن الشاذلي. وكان لتعاليم الشاذلي في الجزائر الأثر الأكبر بحيث يكاد يجزم أن معظم الطرق التي ظهرت بعد القرن الثامن تتصل بطريقة أو بأخرى بالطريقة الشاذلية.
ومن أبرز علماء الجزائر الذين شاع التصوف العملي وانتشر بفضلهم عبد الرحمن الثعالبي ومحمد بن يوسف السنوسي، اللذان يعتبران من كبار العلماء والزهاد في القرن التاسع الهجري، فقد جمع كل منهما بين الإنتاج العلمي والسلوك الصوفي، وانتفع بكل منهما خلق كثير وكان لهما تأثير في المعاصرين وفي اللاحقين، وقد كانا كلاهما من أتباع الطريقة الشاذلية، وألفوا كتبا في أصولها وفي تراجم رجالها.
اتخذ التصوف في الجزائر منذ بداية ظهوره بها أبعادا اجتماعية، وذلك بسبب الظروف التي كانت تعيشها البلاد في تلك الفترة (ق7، 8، 9هـ) وانساق الناس ورائه لما وجدوا فيه من مساواة وعدل وإحساس بالوجود والأهمية، فقد كان شكلا من أشكال التعبير عن الغضب الشعبي والتمييز الطبقي بين طبقة الأغنياء والمترفين وطبقة الفقراء والمعدمين.[32]
مر التصوف في الجزائر بمرحلتين أساسيتين هما:
فترة التصوف النخبوي، وذلك خلال القرون السادس والسابع والثامن الهجرية: وهي الفترة التي بقي فيها التصوف يدرس في المدارس الخاصة، واقتصاره على طبقة معينة من المتعلمين، وعدم انتشاره بين الطبقات الشعبية، وبقائه في الحواضر الكبرى: تلمسان، بجاية، وهران.
فترة التصوف الشعبي، أو ما تعرف بفترة الانتقال من التصوف الفكري إلى التصوف الشعبي، وقد وقع ذلك في القرن التاسع الهجري، وفيها انتقل التصوف من الجانب النظري إلى الجانب العملي، وهو الانتشار الكبير للزوايا والرباطات في الريف والمدن، وانضواء الآلاف من الناس تحت لوائه، والتركيز على الذكر والخلوة، وآداب الصحبة وما إليها من مظاهر التصوف الشعبي. وبفتح باب التصوف للعامة وأهل الريف، انتقل من النخبة إلى العامة، من المدينة إلى الريف، وظهرت الطرق الصوفية الكبرى وانتشرت في مختلف أرجاء القطر: كالقادرية، المدينية، الشاذلية.[32]
حالياً تحظى برعاية خاصة من قبل السلطات، تجلت بالأساس في تنظيم الملتقيات الوطنية والإقليمية، وحتى الدولية التي تعرف بالدور التاريخي والحضاري لهذه الفرق فضلا عن فتح وسائل الإعلام الثقيلة أمامها بغية الترويج لأفكارها وأدبياتها.[33]
[عدل]التصوف في المغرب الأدنى

[عدل]التصوف في غرب أفريقيا

[عدل]التصوف في مصر



رقص صوفي في القاهرة، مصر
اشتهرت بمصر عدّة طرق صوفيّة كانت في معظمها وافدة وليست من تأسيس المصريين، كانت تمثل مع بداية ثورة 23 يوليو 1952م نحو 3 ملايين منتسب ينتظمون في 60 طريقة، أيدت جمال عبد الناصر بوضوح في القضايا السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية الداخلية والخارجية من البداية فعلى سبيل المثال وقفت مشيخة الطرق الصوفية مع عبد الناصر في صراعه ضد الإخوان المسلمين.[34] في ديسمبر 1967م سار أكبر موكب صوفي رسمي في مصر تأييدا لعبد الناصر في أعقاب هزيمة 5 يونيو 1967. وما زالت الطرق الصوفية تسير على هذا النهج حتى الآن من تأييد الحاكم وعدم اتخاذ أي مواقف معارضة له, وعدم تأييد أي قوى معارضة. وهذا كله أضعف من إقبال الناشطين الإسلاميين عليها, فلا يقبل عليها إلا راغبي الراحة النفسية والبعد عن مشكلات الواقع بكل تعقيداته السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية. من أهم الطرق الصوفية في مصر على مر التاريخ:


حلقات الذكر في مصر
الطريقة القادرية انتشرت طريقته في مصر، وأصبحت هذه الطريقة أصل الكثير من الطرق الصوفيّة بمصر والمغرب.
الطريقة الرفاعيّة أسّست بالعراق، ثمّ انتقلت هذه الطريقة إلى مصر عبر أبي الفتح الواسطي أواخر القرن 6ھ/12م، وأنشأ رباطا له ولمريديه بالإسكندرية عرف برباط الواسطي، واستمر نشاط هذه الطريقة بمصر خلال عصر المماليك وانتسب إليها الكثير من أفراد المجتمع المصري.
الطريقة السهروردية انتشرت هذه الطريقة بمصر بشكل كبير، وأصبح أتباعها يؤسّسون المدارس والربط الخاصّة بهم لنشر تعاليم طريقتهم.
الطريقة الأحمدية: أسّسها السيد أحمد البدوي، الّذي ارتحل من المغرب إلى مكّة ومنها إلى مصر. لما توفي خلفه في رئاسة الطريقة تلميذه عبد العال الأنصاري.
الطريقة البرهامية: أسّسها الشيخ إبراهيم الدَّسُوقي القرشي (ت:676ھ/1278م)، وهو مصري الأصل والمولد، وانتشرت طريقته في مصر وبقية بلدان المشرق.
غير أنّ أشهر طريقة عمّت مصر ومنها انتقلت إلى المغرب الأوسط وإن كان أصل مؤسّسها مغربي هي:
الطريقة الشاذلية: وهي منسوبة لمؤسّسها الشيخ أبي الحسن الشاذلي، وهو صوفي بارز الاتجاه، وأصله من شاذلة ببلاد المغرب، ووفد إلى مصر مع جملة من تلاميذه، واستوطنوا مدينة الإسكندرية حوالي سنة 642ھ/1243م وكونوا بها مدرسة صوفيّة. وكان من أشهر تلامذة أبي الحسن الشاذلي الشيخ أحمد أبي العبّاس المرسي الّذي خلفه وتولى قيادة الطريقة الشاذليّة حتّى وفاته بالإسكندريّة سنة 686 ھ/1284م، ثمّ خلفه تاج الدين بن عطاء الله السكندري المصري الّذي ألّف في مناقب شيوخه كتاب لطائف المنن.
شيخ مشايخ الطرق الصوفية حالياً هو حسن المنشاوي، الذي دعم إنشاء أول فضائية عربية، القناة الصوفية، لنشر ثقافة "الاعتدال" الصوفي بالمنطقة.[35]
[عدل]التصوف في الشام



دراويش شاميين من القرن التاسع عشر - تصوير هارت
[عدل]التصوف في الأردن
يعتبر التصوف في الأردن نمط حياه قديم ومتجذر لدى أغلب طوائف وطبقات المجتمع الأردني، وفيه العديد من الزوايا الصوفية وحلقات العلم والذكر، غير أن منتسبي التصوف في الأردن يعانون من اضطهاد بعض الحركات الفكرية الأخرى مما يحد من انتشار فكر التصوف الصحيح بين العوام. يوجد العديد من مشائخ التصوف المقيمين في الأردن وبإجازات متعدده بتعدد المشارب والطرق الصوفية، منهم:
نوح القضاة، مفتي الأردن سابقًا.
محمد نوح القضاة، وزير الرياضة والشباب حالياً.
إسماعيل الكردي، شيخ الطريقة الشاذلية والمقيم في مدينة إربد.
حسني الشريف، شيخ الطريقة الخلوتية الجامعة الرحمانية، والمقيم في مدينة عمان في حي الجندويل، ولديهم زاوية "الأشراف المغاربة" تجمع ما بين حلقات الذكر ودروس العلم.
حازم أبو غزالة، شيخ الطريقة القادرية الشاذلية، والمقيم في مدينة عمان في حي نزال.
نوح كلر، أمريكي الأصل، وشيخ الطريقة الشاذلية، مقيم في مدينة عمان في حي الخرابشة.
[عدل]التصوف في سوريا
 هذا القسم فارغ أو غير مكتمل، مساعدتكم مرحب بها!
[عدل]التصوف في فلسطين
يعتبر التصوف ظاهرة إسلامية كباقي الطوائف الأخرى حيث يقال ان نشاتها الأولى في فلسطين كانت على يد بعض الشيوخ في منطقة الخليل ينحدرون من عائلة القواسمي حيث كانت لهم علاقات قوية مع شيوخ الكوفة والبصرة في تلك الفترة فاخذوا منهم هذه المعتقدات والهم عدة طرق ابرزها في فلسطين هي الطريقة (الخلوتية) وهناك أيضا الاحمدية والقادرية والشاذلية لكن ابرزها الطريقة الخلوتية.
[عدل]التصوف في لبنان
 هذا القسم فارغ أو غير مكتمل، مساعدتكم مرحب بها!
[عدل]التصوف في العراق

 هذا القسم فارغ أو غير مكتمل، مساعدتكم مرحب بها!
[عدل]التصوف في فارس

 هذا القسم فارغ أو غير مكتمل، مساعدتكم مرحب بها!
[عدل]التصوف في تركيا

كان للطرق الصوفية دور بارز في إدارة شئون الدولة وتأسيسها فكان شيوخ الطرق يعملون على نشر الإسلام وإعداد المسلمين للجهاد.وقد تقلد الصوفية مناصب كبيرة في الدولة، ومن أشهر الطرق التي كان لها دور بارز في الدولة العثمانية الطريقة البكتاشية والطريقة الرفاعية والطريقة المولوية. وكان السلاطين العثمانيون مرتبطون بشيوخ الصوفية وبالطرق والتكايا، وكان لأهل التصوف دورهم في الدفاع عن الإسلام وكان لهم نفوذ على الهيئة الحاكمة في الدولة ورقابة سياساتها، وكان رجال التصوف يشتركون مع الجيش العثماني في فتوحاته وساهموا في تحقيق العديد من الانتصارات.[36]


متصوفة في إسطمبول
[عدل]الطريقة النقشبندية
 مقال تفصيلي :الطريقة النقشبندية
تعد الطريقة النقشبندية أكبر الطرق الصوفية في تركيا من حيث عدد المنتسبين إليها، وينتسب معظم أهلها إلى الفرع المعروف بـ"النقشبندية الخالدية" التي أخذت اسمها من خالد البغدادي الذي توفي في القرن الـ19، ومن أبرز الجماعات المندرجة ضمن هذه الطريقة من يحسب لها أدوار اجتماعية وثقافية وسياسية فاعلة:
السليمانيون
جماعة إسماعيل أغا
جماعة المنزل
جماعة أرانكوي
جماعة إسكندر باشا
[عدل]الجماعة النورسية
الطريقة النورسية نسبة إلى مؤسسها بديع الزمان سعيد النورسي, فقد شكّلت نوعاَ من جماعات التكامل والتضامن الاجتماعي، وهي من أكثر الجماعات الصوفية الإسلامية تأثيراَ على الحياة السياسية التركية، وقد تأسست على يد بديع الزمان سعيد النورسي الذي اشتغل بالتدريس في فروع ومناح علمية مختلفة، وسعى إلى إنشاء جامعة إسلامية في شرق الأناضول لخدمة الإسلام على غرار الجامع الأزهر، وتكون قادرة على تعليم الشباب العلوم الحديثة والعلوم القرآنية. ولكن مع انهيار الإمبراطورية العثمانية وقيام تركيا الحديثة على يد حكومة أتاتورك ثارت الأقاليم الشرقية في الأناضول عام 1925 ضد حكومة أتاتورك وطلب من سعيد النورسي الحرب ضد الحكومة إلا انه رفض إراقة دماء إخوانه في الإسلام, وشرع في كتابة رسائل النور التي تمحورت حول أبعاد خطر الفوضى الداخلية وتقوية أواصر المحبة بين تركيا والعالم الإسلامي، وإبعاد فكرة القومية والعنصرية.[36]
[عدل]التصوف في آسيا

[عدل]شبه القارة الهندية وباكستان
 مقال تفصيلي :صوفية شبه القارة الهندية وباكستان
[عدل]ماليزيا وأندونيسيا
لا يُعرف على وجه التحديد متى دخلت تعاليم التصوف إلى ما يعرف بماليزيا اليوم، ومع وجود اختلافات في تقدير ذلك فإن من المتفق عليه أن تاريخها يمتد لعدة قرون ماضية بفضل الدعاة المتقدمين الذين جاءوا إلى شبه جزيرة الملايو وأرخبيل (جزر ما يعرف بإندونيسيا وجوارها اليوم)، ومن أشهر هؤلاء: الشيخ عبد الله العارف الذي قدم من جزيرة العرب عام 1165م وغيره. وأبرز 3 مصادر للتصوف في ماليزيا هي: مكة المكرمة، والهند، وإندونيسيا. فمكة كانت مقصد طلاب العلم الملايويين وخصوصا في الفترة ما بين القرنين السابع عشر والتاسع عشر الميلاديين. والتصوف في ماليزيا تأثر بمراحل تغييره على امتداد العالم الإسلامي من عهد جيل التصوف السني الأول إلى عهد تيارات التصوف الفلسفي، وما عرف عنها من انحرافات، ثم التصوف الشعبي فيما بعد سقوط بغداد. نزعة التصوف لازمت الكثير من الدعاة العرب والهنود وغيرهم ممن جاء إلى هذه البلاد، ثم كان دور جيل العلماء الملايويين الذين تركوا لأحفادهم مؤلفات إسلامية صوفية كثيرة. مع مجيء الشيخ عبد الله العارف كان مجيء الشيخ إسماعيل ظفي الذي زار آتشيه بشمال سومطرة الإندونيسية، وعمل على الدعوة إلى الإسلام متلازما مع نشر طريقته القادرية، وكان هناك داعية عربي آخر هو عبد الله الذي زار ولاية قدح الماليزية الشمالية عام 531 هـ ناشرا الإسلام بين سكانها خلال 5 سنوات فقط، وتقول الحكايات بأنه هو الذي سمى الولاية بهذه الاسم بعد أن صار ملك الولاية يطيع الشيخ فيما ينصحه به، وقبره معروف بالولاية.
ومن هؤلاء الدعاة الأوائل الشيخ أبو عبد الله مسعود بن عبد الله الجاوي الذي ذكره الشيخ يوسف النبهاني قائلا بأن "الشيخ الجاوي عالم مشهور كان له تلاميذ كثيرون في عدن"، وقد توفي في سنة 768 هـ، وكان معاصرا لابن بطوطة، وعاش في مملكة باساي الإسلامية الشهيرة بسومطرا، وهكذا جمع الجاوي بين تأثيره بين العرب والملايويين في آن واحد، لكن مؤلفاته اختفت اليوم.[37] وفي القرن التاسع الهجري (الـخامس عشر الميلادي) اشتهرت في جزيرة جاوا الإندونيسية الواقعة جنوب شبه جزيرة الملايو قصة الأولياء التسعة الذين كانوا من أوائل الدعاة الذين نشروا الإسلام بين أهالي الجزيرة وأخرجوا سكانها من الهندوسية والبوذية والوثنية، وكانوا يعملون كفريق دعوي، ويسمى رئيسهم الولي، وكان عندما يتوفى أحدهم يرشحون داعية آخر مكانه حتى يظل العدد هو 9 دعاة.
برزت أسماء مشهورة في تاريخ مسلمي جنوب شرق آسيا مثل شمس الدين باساي الذي كان يتبع الجنيد البغدادي، وحمزة الفنصوري الذي يُعد أشهر علماء الصوفية في العالم الملايوي، ويتحدث عنه بإسهاب، فيما تركه من آثار ومؤلفات كثيرة؛ ولأنه كان في سومطرا الأقرب لما يعرف بماليزيا اليوم؛ فقد كان دوره واضحا في نشر الصوفية في ماليزيا التي زارها في الفترة التي عاش بها بين عامي 1589م و1604م، وكان من تلامذته صوفيون ملايويون كبار مثل الشيخ شمس الدين السومطراني، لكنه في نفس الوقت كان محل جدل واسع بين الدارسين المسلمين منهم والمستشرقين.[37]
[عدل]الجهاد والقعود

عملت الصوفية في أحسن ظروفها في مجال مجاهدة النفس، واعتزال صوارف الدنيا، والسعي إلى طريق الله، وكل ذلك يتم من خلال منظومة يقف على قمتها شيخ الطريقة، كما توجد لهم مفاهيم بها قدر غير قليل من الإشكالات الشرعية، تتهم بأنها تدعو مريديها إلى القعود عن الجهاد، بل يصل الإتهام إلى وصفها بالتعاون مع الأعداء لنشر روح القعود والتخاذل بين الناس.
قاد مشايخ الطريقة حركة الجهاد في مناطق مختلفة، ابرزهم فرق النقشبندية، منهم القاضي ملا محمد الكمراوي النقشبندي الذي قاد المجاهدين في انتصارات متوالية على القوات الروسية حتى أطلق عليه اسم الغازي محمد، حيث ظل يحقق انتصارات متوالية بين عامي 1832م إلى 1834م. وكان الشيخ منصور أشرمة أول قائد عسكري صوفي، بمنطقة الشيشان وداغستان وقاد هجمات ناجحة على قوات القيصرية الروسية، واستطاع أن يفني سَرية روسية كاملة على نهر سونجا عام 1785م، وقد أسره الروس في إحدى المعارك عام 1791م، وحكم عليه بالمؤبد. وتولى الشيخ خاس محمد أفندي الباراغلاري النقشبندي قيادة حركة الجهاد.[38]
كما شكلت الصوفية مقاومة شرسة ضد الجيوش الأوروبية في أفريقيا، منها الطريقة التيجانية ضد الاستعمار الفرنسي في المغرب العربي، والطريقة السنوسية ضد القوات الفرنسية في وسط أفريقيا، ثم مقاومتها للقوات الإيطالية في ليبياو الطريقة المعينية بقيادة الشيخ ماء العينين مؤسس الطريقة على القوات الفرنسية والإسباني في المغرب. تصنف حالياً تحليلات بعض المراكز البحثية الأمريكية الصوفيةَ في خانة "الإسلام المعتدل"، وتدعو الغرب إلى تشجيعها ورعايتها باعتبارها تنبذ العنف ولا تتبنى التطرف.[39]
[عدل]مراجع

↑ أ ب التصّوف الإسلامي، مفهومه وأصوله فاطمة داود- جامعة مستغانم
^ من كتاب حقائق عن التصوف، تأليف: عبد القادر عيسى، ص25.
^ (كتاب اللمع) ص 46 بتحقيق الدكتور عبد الحليم محمود طه عبد الباقي سرور ط دار الكتب الحديثة بمصر 1960 م.
^ كان آل صوفة يجيزون الحاج من عرفات أي يفيضون بهم، ويقال لهم: آل صوفان وآل صفوان وكانوا يخدمون الكعبة ويتنسّكون ولعلّ الصوفية نسبوا إليهم تشبيهاً بهم في النسك والتعبد أو إلى أهل الصفة فقيل: مكان الصفية الصوفية بقلب إحدى الفاءين واواً للتخفيف أو إلى الصوف الذي هو لباس العباد وأهل الصوامع، أساس البلاغة، كتاب الصاد 3، (34 من 60)
^ محمد عبد المنعم الخفاجي : الأدب في التراث الصوفي، دار غريب للطباعة، القاهرة 1938، ص 23-24
^ القشيري : الرسالة القشيرية، ص 126
^ تاريخ التصوف في الإسلام للدكتور قاسم غني ترجمة عربية ص 67، 68.
^ كشف المحجوب للهجويري ترجمة عربية دكتورة أسعاد عبد الهادي قنديل ص 230 ط دار النهضة العربية بيروت 1980 م.
^ الرسالة القشيرية لعبد الكريم القشيري ج2 ص 550 دار الكتب الحديثة القاهرة.
^ التصوف لمصطفى عبد الرزاق ص 57 إلى 62 ط دار الكتاب اللبناني بيروت
^ على هامش الرسالة القشيرية ص7.
^ قواعد التصوف، تأليف: أحمد زروق، قاعدة 13 ص 6.
^ قواعد التصوف، تأليف: أحمد زروق، ص2.
^ النصرة النبوية، تأليف: مصطفى المدني ص22.
^ نور التحقيق، تأليف: حامد صقر ص93.
^ معراج التشوف إلى حقائق التصوف، تأليف: أحمد بن عجيبة الحسني ص4.
^ خطبة ما هو التصوف؟ الشيخ سيدي محمد سعيد الجمل
^ عبد الحكيم عبد الغني قاسم، المذاهب الصوفية ومدارسها، مكتبة مدبولي القاهرة، ط1، 1989-1991 ص 28 - 37
^ عبد الحكيم عبد الغني قاسم، المذاهب الصوفية ومدارسها، مكتبة مدبولي القاهرة، ط1، 1989-1991، ص 28
^ حقائق عن التصوف، تأليف عبد القادر عيسى، ص30.
^ كشف الظنون عن أسماء الكتب والفنون، تأليف: حاجي خليفة، ج1/ص414.
^ الانتصار لطريق الصوفية، تأليف: محمد صديق الغماري، ص17 ـ 18.
^ مجلة العشيرة المحمدية، عدد محرم 1376هـ، من بحث: التصوف من الوجهة التاريخية، للدكتور أحمد علوش.
^ انظر قلب جزيرة العرب لفؤاد حمزة 105
^ الصوفية في الكويت.. نبتة في بيئة سلفية إسلام ان لاين، تاريخ الولوج 23/07/2009
^ خلافات الصوفية والسلفية تؤخر قيام مرجعية موحدة للسنة بالبحرين العربية، تاريخ الولوج 23/7/2009
^ الأندلس حضارة غاربة وتاريخ عريق محيط، تاريخ الولوج 21/07/2009
^ الباحث الصوفي المغربي لحسن السباعي الإدريسي في كتابه: "حول التصوف والمجتمع" (منشورات الإشارة، 2007):
↑ أ ب تصوف المغرب.. شيخٌ ومريد إسلام أون لاين.نت
^ الحسن السائح: دعوة الحق، ع 2، 3، السنة 19 مارس 1978.
^ صوفية المغرب.. رعاية رسمية ودعم أمريكي تاريخ الولوج 16-04-2009
↑ أ ب عن التصوف والصوفية في الجزائر.islamic-sufism.com،تاريخ الولوج 21-04-2009
^ أول موسوعة إسلامية عن التصوف.. جزائرية إسلام ان لاين، تاريخ الولوج 23/07/2009
^ »خريطة الحركات الإسلامية في مصر الطرق الصوفية، الشبكة العربية لمعلومات حقوق الإنسان، تاريخ الولوج 22/07/2009
^ مصر.. إطلاق أول فضائية صوفية مطلع 2009 إسلام ان لاين، تاريخ الولوج 23/07/2009
↑ أ ب الصوفية في تركيا
↑ أ ب الصوفية ونشر الإسلام في ماليزيا إسلام ان لاين، تاريخ الولوج 15-04-2009
^ الصوفية المقاتلة إسلام ان لاين، تاريخ الولوج 23/07/2009
^ صوفية مصر لا يؤيدون التظاهر لدعم غزة إسلام أن لاين، تاريخ الولوج 23/07/2009
[عدل]وصلات خارجية

معالم من تاريخ التصوف بالمغرب شبكة دهشة.
صور من جهاد الصوفية في القرنين الثاني والثالث الهجريين أسعد الخطيب، مجلة التراث العربي-مجلة فصلية تصدر عن اتحاد الكتاب العرب.
" الزاوية " لغة واصطلاحا ومنشأ الزاوية.
خريطة الطرق الصوفية في غرب إفريقيا
المصدر هنا

----------

